# ** RBS 6 Nations 2010/11 **



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you Watching ? ​
England







Wales 







Scotland







Ireland







Italy







France







Fixtures
Round 1
Sat 6th Feb 10	14:30	Ireland v Italy	Croke Park	
Sat 6th Feb 10	17:00	England v Wales	Twickenham	
Sun 7th Feb 10	15:00	Scotland v France	Murrayfield	

Round 2
Sat 13th Feb 10	14:00	Wales v Scotland	Millennium Stadium	
Sat 13th Feb 10	16:30	France v Ireland	Stade de France
Sun 14th Feb 10	14:30	Italy v England	Stadio Flaminio	

Round 3
Fri 26th Feb 10	20:00	Wales v France	Millennium Stadium
Sat 27th Feb 10	13:30	Italy v Scotland	Stadio Flaminio	
Sat 27th Feb 10	16:00	England v Ireland	Twickenham

Round 4
Sat 13th Mar 10	14:30	Ireland v Wales	Croke Park	
Sat 13th Mar 10	17:00	Scotland v England	Murrayfield	
Sun 14th Mar 10	14:30	France v Italy	Stade de France	

Round 5
Sat 20th Mar 10	14:30	Wales v Italy	Millennium Stadium	
Sat 20th Mar 10	17:00	Ireland v Scotland	Croke Park	
Sat 20th Mar 10	19:45	France v England	Stade de France	


http://www.rbs6nations.com/en/home.php
Dont miss a Kick 
(All on BBC1 )

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive added a poll this year 

The question is _Which team do you think will win this year ? _ 
which is not the same as _who do you want to win_ 
( ie the team your supporting )

~Dizzi~


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hoping that Ireland can repeat last years.

Dee


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

WALES WALES IT'S GOING TO BE WALES.

I will be there in Cardiff on the 13th - i lurve the beer carriers in the stadium.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone Watching 

Go ENGLAND


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done England


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Brilliant! And after his fourth try (and the second time of doing the swan dive) Martin Johnsons' face was a picture. Bet Ashton still got a telling off though!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Love the picture Jen 
I love his swan dives, who was the SA player that did them too? nick name cheeter I think ;


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Would have been funny if he had lost control of the ball before he landed it     I've seen that happen loads


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Tina it would not have been funny!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

watching the rugby, and drinking a "heavy" JD & Coke due to the dreadful game England just played against Ireland
Well done my Irish friends

can't believe I want France to win over Wales!! Sorry fellow Welsh friends   . . 
after speaking to DH apparently Wales can win! by a point or two


----------

